# Is the V6 a Zero tolerence motor?



## az84gti (Jan 2, 2008)

i need to know if the timing belt comes off







does this motor bend the valves always?







Thanks in advance.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Is the V6 a Zero tolerence motor? (az84gti)*

If the engine is running and the timing belt has an issue, you bent valves.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Is the V6 a Zero tolerence motor? (tryin2vw)*

And the water pump is driven by the TB!...so if you hear "death throw" noises from waterpump bearing...or see leak...get on it right now..pump siezes..TB breaks..big buck repairs happen!


----------

